# Need to find a great conditioning leave in spray



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi SM family! I am need your expertise please and thank you! Could you recommend an awesome leave in conditioner that helps with dry skin and static fly aways........... please tell me the name of the product and where you got it :wub:

Thank you in advance for your input/ help


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Kinky Kurly Knot Today! You can find it at Target. Made for human hair, it is 100% botanicals - will not leave a sticky residue. Mix a little with water in a spray bottle. I always use this after a bath, or whenever I need a detangler.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

ckanen2n said:


> Kinky Kurly Knot Today! You can find it at Target. Made for human hair, it is 100% botanicals - will not leave a sticky residue. Mix a little with water in a spray bottle. I always use this after a bath, or whenever I need a detangler.


I use kinky curly knot today on Whitney and it works great:thumbsup: I rub a small amount in my hands and start on her ends, comb and dry.


----------



## panancy (Dec 4, 2012)

I use Coat Handler Antistatic Detangler Spray. Actually, I use all Coat Handler. You can purchase from Amazon, PetEdge or Groomer's Choice. I am not a professional groomer. Here is a YouTube review by Groomers Choice: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgrkLeadfgo]The Coat Handler Detangler Spray - YouTube[/ame] )


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I use Royal Treatment Bath Spritz. Love it.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

A breeder once gave me a tip that she makes her own stay in conditioner detangler. You just take some of the conditioner you used, mix in water - about 2 pts water, 1 pt conditioner or even a little more diluted, put them in a spray bottle and voila. That's what I use on Tyler.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I LOVE Pureology color fanatic spray, detangles better than anything I've tried, not heavy, doesn't weigh down the hair, extremely light, not greasy at all. Static is lack of moisture so you need to hydrate, add moisture back in. Humidity is low now, especially if you are using the heat in your house...it is very drying so anything that adds moisture, hydration is what you need and that doesn't mean heavy which could just be coating the hair


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the great replies. Questions the purology is that for dogs or humans? The kinky Knot today is not sold here in Target Canada.................... so not so sure on what to do with that!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

maltese manica said:


> Hi SM family! I am need your expertise please and thank you! Could you recommend an awesome leave in conditioner that helps with dry skin and static fly aways........... please tell me the name of the product and where you got it :wub:
> 
> Thank you in advance for your input/ help


 
Not sure about helping dry skin, but after receiving a sample bottle of Pro-Gro from Chris Christensen, I knew I had to have that. It's fantastic, helps keep the hair clean, silky and tangle free. It's the best. They also have Precious Drops, I bought it too on special and it protects the hair - can read the writeup on his website. Use either/or, but not both at the same time.
Static isn't usually a problem in my area; we have more humidity, so not sure how what works on that problem. I have read rubbing a dryer sheet on hair will calm it down.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Not sure about helping dry skin, but after receiving a sample bottle of Pro-Gro from Chris Christensen, I knew I had to have that. It's fantastic, helps keep the hair clean, silky and tangle free. It's the best. They also have Precious Drops, I bought it too on special and it protects the hair - can read the writeup on his website. Use either/or, but not both at the same time.
> Static isn't usually a problem in my area; we have more humidity, so not sure how what works on that problem. I have read rubbing a dryer sheet on hair will calm it down.


I will have to look for Pro-Gro at eukanuba. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Believe it or not, I stick with a OLD favorite that I used for years on my Lhasas. It's actually for humans but is great on the fluffs' hair.

Sea Plasma. I buy it on-line from Amazon and it's not expensive at all. Works wonders and, as most of you know, New Mexico (like Arizona) is probably one of the driest places in the country, so we have to use a lot of things to help combat the dryness.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> Thanks for all the great replies. Questions the purology is that for dogs or humans? The kinky Knot today is not sold here in Target Canada.................... so not so sure on what to do with that!


Try Amazon.com for the Kinky Kurly!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I use Cowboy Magic from you can get it at farm stores, like Tractor Supply Company or TSC, it's for horses, works good at keeping hair moisturized and keeps those "hitch hikers" from sticking at potty time.
You'd be surprised at how many TSC stores are around, small towns and large, especially in areas where people keep horses...

I use olive oil shampoo for the fluffs and the CowBoy Magic as a spritz on leave-in.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Kathy, This Pro-Gro also keeps the hair clean a lot longer - coat looks like a show coat.
I use Bio-Silk Shampoo, Crown Royal Conditioner, then Pro-Gro as the leave in conditioner. Finish with Ice on Ice. Blaze is in long coat and this Pro-Gro helps keep matts out. I also CC's wooden teeth brush; they are a must. Also have used a rotating tooth comb for years, they are essential. I found Tractor Supply carries them for about $6.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you for all your great tips! Poor Babinka her skin is dry and hair is very thin! My vet doesn't think its cushings, but we are keeping an eye out on her! I just want something that will help hydrate, and keep the static out of her hair


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Try the Sea Plasma.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I will thank you! but question, if they do lick themselves with this poison them?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> Thanks for all the great replies. Questions the purology is that for dogs or humans? The kinky Knot today is not sold here in Target Canada.................... so not so sure on what to do with that!


Pureology is for humans but honestly a lot of the shampoo ingredients for dogs are much harsher than a gentler shampoo made for humans, conditioner...I find most that I have tried on Lacie just coat her hair, can be very heavy or greasy and does not hydrate nor strengthen...her hair tends to break easily so the only time I use a pet shampoo for Lacie is a whitening only. Is maybe your shampoo drying her skin out as well as the dry air...you cld always try a non drying gentler shampoo along with new cond that will moisturizer


----------

